# pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

please can some one post pics of a cross flow on carbs or itbs
TIA


----------



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Macho_volks)*

come on, somebody


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Macho_volks)*

Give me two weeks or so, I'll have my setup together and post it.


----------



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (RaceJetta)*

awesome thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and good luck with it


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Macho_volks)*

No worries... it's just my usual racecar setup out for the annual rebuild and such. No major excitement, but I do have a new altenator setup which you may like.


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (RaceJetta)*

Pictures, as promised, the engine finally came in.
The engine, off the to side of the garage... 
Perfect setup for those with ABA engines, wanting to run ITBs or custom intake manifolds. This is hard to beat, if you can deal with running no PS pump. Audi waterpump (don't need the extra port - it is going in a racecar no need for heater cores, and the drain plug to assist fluid changes is REALLY REALLY nice)


----------



## G60volks (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (RaceJetta)*

What kind of pump is that and what kind of alt is that. Looks similar to my ABA set up in the rabbit 16v. Except mines has the 2.0 tensioner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (G60volks)*

It's an Audi water pump, a special Bosch alternator, and special alternator bracket. All OEM parts. The alternator is a very special unit, cost me something like 650$ CAD. In the first photo, notice the black spring between the mount and the alternator. That's what tensions the whole thing. Very slick. I found the setup in ETKA, but most of the parts are not available normally. I've never seen another car in North America with those parts.


_Modified by RaceJetta at 10:05 AM 4-3-2005_


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (RaceJetta)*

Isn't that just the diesel alt. ? Can you post Part #'s?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (RaceJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaceJetta* »_It's an Audi water pump, a special Bosch alternator, and special alternator bracket. All OEM parts. The alternator is a very special unit, cost me something like 650$ CAD. In the first photo, notice the black spring between the mount and the alternator. That's what tensions the whole thing. Very slick. I found the setup in ETKA, but most of the parts are not available normally. I've never seen another car in North America with those parts.

_Modified by RaceJetta at 10:05 AM 4-3-2005_

yeah, care to share the info? i could be un lazy and get off my ass and look it up in etka myself.. but that would be no fun..


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Macho_volks)*

With 45-45 Dcoe Weber's.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (RaceJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaceJetta* »_
Perfect setup for those with ABA engines, wanting to run ITBs or custom intake manifolds. This is hard to beat, if you can deal with running no PS pump. Audi waterpump (don't need the extra port - it is going in a racecar no need for heater cores, and the drain plug to assist fluid changes is REALLY REALLY nice)









post part numbers! i want that! bad! that would go great with the turbo set up i am planing. great i have no p/s or a/c. nice and clean setup.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (anti bling)*

I can supply these parts as a package if folks want them...


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Peter Tong)*

Very interested. will this work on an non aba 8v?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Shurls)*

Yes...


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Peter Tong)*

I need the part numbers of the above Audi ALT and waterpump. Brackets etc. I have a way of getting them from my German supplier, I just need the part #'s please.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Yes...

Peter the bypass hose for water pump on a counterflow engine is going to be about an inch too short.(not like that matters to some people).
Remember on the counterflow engines the top outlet on the water pump housing is the bypass hose and the bottom outlet is for the heater core.Looking @ those pictures the top outlet has been eliminated


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Wizard-of-OD)*

Water pump - not sure how its an issue... You can use your existing counterflow A1/A2 style water pump just fine with the above bracket... I shipped one of those brackets with every Lysholm kit that I put together for the A1 folks...
hope that helps,
Peter T.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Water pump - not sure how its an issue... You can use your existing counterflow A1/A2 style water pump just fine with the above bracket... I shipped one of those brackets with every Lysholm kit that I put together for the A1 folks...
hope that helps,
Peter T.


Having the AEB housing with the coolant drain plug is a definite plus.It would be great to fine an A1/A2 with this type of drain plug but sadly there are none








As for the bracket,I believe the ADR (1.8 20V) comes with this bracket/alternator as the intake plenum sits much lower than that of the 1.8T.


----------



## jimmy8v (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Wizard-of-OD)*

So did anyone get an exact description of where that is from in the vag range, even any part numbers*pushing my luck*.thanks.


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (jimmy8v)*

From what I can gather from Etka and the pieces... It's all from an AAZ engine according to ETKA, other than the Audi A4 waterpump.
Bracket: 028 903 143 AD
Retaining clip: 028 903 329
Spring: No idea
Alternator: No idea, it's Bosch.
Waterpump (Audi) : 050 121 010


----------



## ejand22 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (RaceJetta)*

Would that waterpump work on a 1.8 or 2.0 16v engine? I'm am also not running any heater core and love the idea of not having to block off the extra port. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (ejand22)*

Yes, the water pump works on a 2.0 16V, but I think it requires some very minor modification to the alt bracket.


_Modified by RaceJetta at 1:09 PM 6-8-2005_


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (RaceJetta)*

after looking through some tech docs that i have, it looks like the setup from an ABF as well.. 








yeah, because those are easy to come by stateside.. (i wish) i guess where there's a will theres a way.. anyone got a relative in mexico that lives near a seat dealership? hehe..


_Modified by psykokid at 2:56 PM 6-7-2005_


----------



## dbottles (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (psykokid)*

Here is a shot, as you can see we used a f3 intake but had to shim down to keep off the hood, also move the radiator down and tilted the top forward to make more room and keep hot air from the intake.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (psykokid)*

Hi psykokid,
They are easy to come by stateside...








Peter


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Peter Tong)*

Hey Peter,
Do you have the part numbers for the ABF alt/waterpump assembly? My ETKA is still down. IM's work so if you have the time, I would really appriciate it. 
Thanks, Travis


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Hi psykokid,
They are easy to come by stateside...








Peter

from the right source peter, yes they are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Special Case (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (psykokid)*

trying to procure that bracket setup as we speak.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Macho_volks)*

Pic


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

my diesel is setup exactly like that cause i have no options.


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

this bracket came on a non a/c 8v motor i got.. i have the pulley for the water pump too.. i has a tensioner on the bracket as opposed to this spring.. it is a bit of a different layout but kinda the same idea.. 








any thoughts.. ?

p.s. it's for sale.. too, look below..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Trev0rBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbennyb* »_any thoughts.. ?

Nothing different between this and the ABA 2.0 Alternator bracket + Alternator.These are available in North America a dime a dozen.The problem with them is that you dont have much clearance between the intake manifold (ITB's) and the alternator.
The Alternator + bracket I have is from the ABF and it relocates the alternator to a much lower position.
Good luck with the sale tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2 Complete sets spoken for.1 more left,first come....first serve.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

What crank pulley is that? Off the aba? I need a serp belt pulley for my 16v project and that would be perfect.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_What crank pulley is that? Off the aba? I need a serp belt pulley for my 16v project and that would be perfect.

Yes the ABA crank pulley is serpentine.Your going to have to shave it to compensate for the change in width of the crank timing belt gear.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Yes the ABA crank pulley is serpentine.Your going to have to shave it to compensate for the change in width of the crank timing belt gear.

6mm right? I like that. Pretty clean.
Anyone have one they are looking to sell?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_
6mm right? I like that. Pretty clean.
Anyone have one they are looking to sell?

Your looking for just the pulley or an entire *kit*


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Just the pulley....


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Special Case)*

yes!!!!! you still have that crap in your sig!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Special Case* »_trying to procure that bracket setup as we speak.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (XKROMX)*

Ok 1 gone to racer00x00,the other still available.What you get:
Alternator
Alternator Bracket
VR6 Water pump pulley
ABA Crank Pulley
All interested Parties please pm for more details.
Thanks...
RaceJetta thanks for the picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Wizard-of-OD)*

How much $$ are you asking? IM with the price.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_How much $$ are you asking? IM with the price.

Im sent.Both are back up for sale.Money was never sent to my account....


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: pic request: cross flow on carbs or itb (Wizard-of-OD)*



Wizard-of-OD said:


> Ok 1 gone to racer00x00,the other still available.What you get:
> Alternator
> Alternator Bracket
> VR6 Water pump pulley
> ...


----------

